# Crap Powered Crap Saw



## 33706

What were you expecting for your $15?


----------



## brianinpa

Sometimes you get what you paid for, and this appears to be one of those times.


----------



## Gene01

Life is way too short for cheap tools!


----------



## superdav721

But you gave it a star. dude thats funny.
look at it like a dead horse. it wont eat much.


----------



## superdav721

But you gave it a star. dude that's funny.
look at it like a dead horse. it wont eat much.
just think of the power your going to save.


----------



## wseand

I would give it 5 stars for lasting a month.


----------



## travisowenfurniture

I couldn't give it less than one star. But I think it deserved at least one, mostly out of sympathy.

But it served it's purpose. Between a bandsaw, a table saw, and a dozuki I can do anything I really need for my normal uses.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How do you power a saw with "crap"? What kind of electrical system are you using in your shop? (I wonder how you'd run wires for that…)


----------



## Jack_T

Jim first you collect and dry the buffalo chips, then you burn them below a kettle filled with water. The steam turns a turbine connected to an old car alternator attached to a deep cycle battery. The battery is attached to a converter and the saw is plugged into the converter.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Sounds like the saw is made of the same thing as the power source.

Travis - thanks for an honest review with a realistic rating.


----------



## 33706

IMHO, the "Reviews" section should not be used as a platform for venting one's spleen over mis-spent money wasted on dog-crap tools. The prudent woodworker will buy used tools of quality and wait for his/her opportunity to upgrade as finances permit.


----------



## NBeener

I tend to steer far away from truly cheap tools, too, but am *particularly* grateful for that rare GOOD one.

I'd hate to miss out on the gems, so … please keep the reviews comin' !


----------



## 33706

There are indeed some real bargains in import emporiums. mostly items with no moving parts. Of course, we all welcome reviews of that rare bargain that turns out well, from the cosmoline castles of retail! I tend to distrust even a good review when the quality varies so much from two identical items from the same supplier. This is especially true when you're blindly shopping by mail-order, and do not have the luxury of pawing through the bin to be sure you've found the pick of the litter. This is inherently the problem when patronizing the bottom-end retailers. To post a review saying you got scrawed on the purchase of the world's cheepest jigsaw is, in my opinion, a redundancy.


----------



## Howie

was that an "e" and an "a" that got mixed up?
sorry couldn't resist that.


----------



## reggiek

That looks like one of those tools that has multiple purposes….like being used for an impromptu hammer…or as a portable anvil…..I don't have many of those left….(with my temper…the tend to go to pieces after being hit with a sledge several times…) LOL…...I agree with Gene about life being too short for crappy stuff…these reviews are always helpful…in that they re-enforce my desire to buy only quality tools….as for the jigsaw….I have a festool…and it is awesome…but a long ways from $15.00.


----------



## daltxguy

Reviews of bad tools is just as useful as review of good tools. Both exist - they can't all be good.


----------



## 33706

Oh, ok daltguy…Whew! *I just re-read the review of the 'Power-Glide $15 jigsaw"....and by golly it fortunately saved me from blowing my hard-earned $15 for a similar unit!* So I think I'll go ahead with my second choice, the Festool PSB300 after all, for $269 CDN. Jeez, go to a second-hand store or pawn shop, see if you can find a tool with a reputable name that fits your budget, already! Sorry if anyone missed the gentle point I'm trying to make.


----------



## Bertha

I once needed a reciprocating saw to demo a small shed. My better half wouldn't let me buy a Hilti, so I bought the biggest Milwaukee in the shop. I used it for about an hour, packed it up, & I haven't opened it since. She asked why I had to buy such a nice saw for such a small project. I answered, "because I might actually need it one day". Good tools are worth good money.


----------



## travisowenfurniture

I posted this more for it's novelty than it's usefulness. Anyone with any good sense would probably know that a tool by a company called "Power Glide" costing $15 will probably be a short lived tool, even with light use. It's a kind of amusing thing, these super cheap tools, the ones that make Harbor Freight's power tools look like Dewalt. It's a novelty, sort of.

I gave it an honest review without discrediting it's momentary usefulness. The fact that it was $15 was an asset rather than a drawback, because I needed it right away and couldn't have afforded a better tool to do what I needed it to do at that time.

It was totally worth it.


----------



## Jack_T

Travis, I saw the humor in your original post. Don't let the curmudgeons grind you down.


----------



## Sodabowski

Been there, repaired that. Hacking cheap tools can and does extend their actual lifetime


----------



## NBeener

*Reggie*'s list is good.

I also have a number of articles printed out, and simply laying on my DP table, but … the fan in my shop tends to blow them around.

This saw would make an excellent paperweight.


----------



## dbhost

This thing sounds like a Harbor Freight jigsaw would be an upgrade!


----------



## travisowenfurniture

I might open it up to fix it, but I don't want to let the cardboard parts and sticks fall out.


----------



## BigJimAK

Worry more about keeping the "magic smoke" inside the tool!! <g>


----------



## Grandpa

I was in Chicago land trying to put some furring strips on my the basement wall in my daughters house. I had burned up $30 in masonry drill bits. I called and could rent a Milwaukee hammer drill at the only rental in the immediate area. I went there and got more screws and bits. When I approached the counter the clerk said I hope you don't need a hammer drill. I said I called about it and I hope you didn't rent it to someone in the last 15 minutes. He said it burned up 2 weeks ago. The 2 clerks argued for a bit about why the information wasn't shared. I asked wht they were going to do. They messed around for a while. I am thinking they will open up a new drill and let me have it. Not so. This rental was in TruValue hardware. the same man also owned ACE. the guy at the rental counter called ACE and asked if they had a hammer drill on the "import" counter. Yes they did. It is a Power Glide for $30. I wasn't ready to buy a Drill like this. Finally he said "look you were prepared to give me $25 to rent a drill for a couple of hours work. You are driving screws and it uses a small drill bit. Go buy it and if that is waht you use it for it will last a long time. Don't expect to make a living with it and don't expect to drill many large holes with it." I di buy it and it worked very well. If I had bought it in the firts place I wouldn't have burned up the $30 in drill bits. I still have it and use it about once every 3 years. I will keep it. It doesn't owe me anything. Is it my best tool….har har har. It did its job and I would gladly do it again. I don't make a living with the tool. There is a place for those tools but. they are okay when you need the tool once. You get what you paid for. I just hate it when I don't get what I paid for. Sometimes expensive tools with big names don't hold up either.


----------

